
Viaweb's Last Press Release - revorad
http://www.paulgraham.com/tlbphd.html
======
revorad
Found this while reading this old gem - <http://www.paulgraham.com/start.html>

------
edw519
_Its flagship product, the Harvard University PhD degree, is the scholarship
industry's leading enterprise-wide scalable information management solution._

Hilarious.

(Sadly, I wouldn't be surprised to see something just like this in some
university's promotional literature.)

------
unfoldedorigami
Best. Ever.

